# exotic pets.........



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

i want an exotic mammel, but i have just got 2 snakes so ill have to wait 6 months or so before asking my mum/dad.
Can you guys think of some that are not.....:
small enough for a cat to get :whistling2:
someone who is alergic to dogs wont be alergic too
great to watch
cute!
handlable
can get on with cats
isnt £££££ 
and is easy to care for

i know i have precise requirments lol.but you have to get it right!lol
thanks alot,
Saff


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

not so exotic but ferrets i think that will always be my answer but they fit the criteria 

too big for a cat to get
fur is like a cats so will not cause allergies
unbelievably cute see ferret pics (very pic heavy) 
handalable if bought young and handle regualrly
playu lovely with cats dogs...etc if introduced early enough
cost about £10 to by and £5 a week to feed housing and toys about £100
very easy to care for as long as you clean them out every day 

so there you go a couple of ferrets is what you want!! :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

ferrets.... not too small that they cant get a cat. :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

very true but at least the cat wont get them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

If you are relying on your mum and dad for cash to buy and care for this Saff then maybe an exotic mammal isn't the best idea for you right now.

I don't mean to be harsh by saying that but what happens if you get say a pair of sugar gliders and one gets sick? Would your mum and dad be happy to foot the vets bills which can be extremely high?

The cost of buying, housing, feeding and generally caring for exotics is not something which I feel you should put on your parents but something which you should be responsible for.

A ferret would be good for you as it isn't normal which you don't want and does fit most of what you are looking for but be sure to start saving now to help with any vets bills you may encounter.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> If you are relying on your mum and dad for cash to buy and care for this Saff then maybe an exotic mammal isn't the best idea for you right now.
> 
> I don't mean to be harsh by saying that but what happens if you get say a pair of sugar gliders and one gets sick? Would your mum and dad be happy to foot the vets bills which can be extremely high?
> 
> ...


 
uh oh you found me again :lol2: yet again recommending a ferret hehe have you seen my pics of my babies you can see why i love em they are idiots!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehe Kylie has a stalker lmao

Ferrets are adorable - my Ichi has a slight ferrety look to her face - see...........



















Ain't she purdy


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh i so want to steal ichi, gorgeous!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

aw!!!is she a skunk???
my lacal rep shop has a pair of them in at the mo!!sooooooo cute:flrt:
how hard are skunks to keep??


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

She is a skunk yus 

I find her pretty easy on her daily care but she can be a little temperamental still - hormones 

The problem people face now is that due to the AWA, it is illegal to descent skunks now in the UK and I bleeive any brought in from Europe (except the Netherlands who share the descenting law with us) have a 6 month quarantine period.

So that means babies will be fully loaded this year and will alwayshave the ability to spray thus making them undesirable for a lot of people.

The only descented ones available will not be legal and will stand a strong chance of being either ill due to mistreatment during the op or will be rather expensive (more so than normal) due to them being done.

Nerys is the best one ot ask about skunks IMO - she is who I go to for all my brain picking questions about them but she has a chocker block weekend so may not get chance to come online and offer any further info (although ROry may be about??)

(side note - out of interest, which rep shop is it who have a pair for sale?)


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> If you are relying on your mum and dad for cash to buy and care for this Saff then maybe an exotic mammal isn't the best idea for you right now.
> 
> I don't mean to be harsh by saying that but what happens if you get say a pair of sugar gliders and one gets sick? Would your mum and dad be happy to foot the vets bills which can be extremely high?
> 
> ...


An excellent post.

You said you've just got 2 snakes and will have to wait 6 months. You make it like you were made to get the snakes and are already bored with them. Why not keep to the snakes for a while, learn as much from them as you can. Study and observe and become shit hot on them, then move onto something else. Like ive said on another posts its not pokemon, you dont to catch them all. Show the animals you've got some respect, look after them the best you can.


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*meerkats*

2 female meerkats for sale, interested then contact me:

[email protected] 

Thanks


----------

